# 16ft Mirrocraft V-hull build!!**Finished!!!**



## moberg12

That is how she sits today in my carport. I bought this boat about 3 years ago with plans to make it a nice simple fishing boat. Well it sat in my yard for about two months before I put it in storage where is has been until Yesterday 8-1-10. My dad lit a fire under my A** when he said to get the darn thing out of his storage facility so he could rent the spot to someone willing to pay him 8). The boat is a 16ft mirrocraft V not sure of the year. 

Well after getting the boat home yesterday I googled images of Mirrocraft boats and that led me to this site. You guys have given me some very good ideas thank you. Plans are to build front and rear casting decks with a open lower area in the middle of the boat. Bow mount trolling motor and probably a 15-20hp outboard out back. Here is a quick design I came up with using the picture in "devilmutt's" thread a little tweaked of course.





I'm thinking a dark blue on the outside of the boat and a light gray or khakis color on the inside. I'd do white on the inside but that would be tough on the eyes on a sunny day. The carpet for the decks I was thinking dark gray or dark blue

On to my questions:
1. Aluminum framing or wood? If wood how are you guys attaching the wood to the boat?
2. Do you think a 15-20hp outboard will handle the extra weight added to the boat?
3. fixing small holes in the boat left behind by the PO. Will Durafix work?

Thanks in advance guys.

I plan to completely strip the boat tonight so hopefully I'll have more pictures later.

Greg


----------



## devilmutt

YES!!! About time someone had a break dancing area. =D>


----------



## moberg12

Started stripping the boat to a blank hull tonight!!






crappy attempt at modding by one of the PO's






don't know what happened here










Transom needs lots of work


















All Stripped!!!!






Pile of junk removed. BTW the console is in pretty good shape if anybody wants it, let me know!!






Forgot I bought these oh about 3 years ago









I need one more seat

Next step is to get a plug so I can fill the boat with water and check for leaks. Then the transom will need to be repaired. I might farm that out as I have a very reasonable welder near me that will be able to get it right so I won't ever have to mess with it again. Then I will begin building my decks and floor. 

It'll be a couple of weeks before I'll have time to do any work on the boat. But I'm hoping to get it finished in time for a maiden voyage this year.

Greg


----------



## DaveInGA

Greg,

Looks like you've got lots of potential there and have gotten a good start on turning the boat around. Congrats on a nice boat. I'd like to have one about like that.

One thing I noticed though is you've got an item that looks like it may have been a steering console for that boat at one time. The steering wheel is obviously shot, but it looks like you may have a good piece of aluminum attached to the bottom of that console. 

Also, the console itself may come in handy if you can figure out how it was attached, reattach it and hook up steering or perhaps sell it to another boat builder for cash.

Just a couple suggestions.


----------



## moberg12

DaveInGA said:


> Greg,
> 
> Looks like you've got lots of potential there and have gotten a good start on turning the boat around. Congrats on a nice boat. I'd like to have one about like that.
> 
> One thing I noticed though is you've got an item that looks like it may have been a steering console for that boat at one time. The steering wheel is obviously shot, but it looks like you may have a good piece of aluminum attached to the bottom of that console.
> 
> Also, the console itself may come in handy if you can figure out how it was attached, reattach it and hook up steering or perhaps sell it to another boat builder for cash.
> 
> Just a couple suggestions.



Thanks I think I'll be happy with the results.

If you look back through my last post you'll see I edited it to inform members here that the console is indeed in decent shape and that I'd let someone take it off my hands. For me I think a tiller arm is my best option. Seeing as the boat has no motor I'm gonna have to source one and tiller arms are cheaper.


----------



## jasper60103

moberg12 said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> Looks like you've got lots of potential there and have gotten a good start on turning the boat around. Congrats on a nice boat. I'd like to have one about like that.
> 
> One thing I noticed though is you've got an item that looks like it may have been a steering console for that boat at one time. The steering wheel is obviously shot, but it looks like you may have a good piece of aluminum attached to the bottom of that console.
> 
> Also, the console itself may come in handy if you can figure out how it was attached, reattach it and hook up steering or perhaps sell it to another boat builder for cash.
> 
> Just a couple suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I think I'll be happy with the results.
> 
> If you look back through my last post you'll see I edited it to inform members here that the console is indeed in decent shape and that I'd let someone take it off my hands. For me I think a tiller arm is my best option. Seeing as the boat has no motor I'm gonna have to source one and tiller arms are cheaper.
Click to expand...



*Yea, the tiller option will allow more room for break dancing :mrgreen: . I have a mod-V 16' with a tiller 25 hp 2 stroke carbed motor. It pushes and planes my boat (400#) nicely with me (290#), my son (160#) and gear. I really wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a 25 hp. I think a 30 hp would be ideal for me though. A little more torque an not much weight difference. I'm working to get my 30 hp motor going soon. 
Anywho, very nice work. You will enjoy that boat. It looks deep and wide. I love the stability, roominess of my 16' and it planes easily. Are you going to convert it back to a long transom? 
-jasper*


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> *Yea, the tiller option will allow more room for break dancing :mrgreen: . I have a mod-V 16' with a tiller 25 hp 2 stroke carbed motor. It pushes and planes my boat (400#) nicely with me (290#), my son (160#) and gear. I really wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a 25 hp. I think a 30 hp would be ideal for me though. A little more torque an not much weight difference. I'm working to get my 30 hp motor going soon.
> Anywho, very nice work. You will enjoy that boat. It looks deep and wide. I love the stability, roominess of my 16' and it planes easily. Are you going to convert it back to a long transom?
> -jasper*



Thanks for the heads up on the motor. I was hoping a 15 would be enough mostly because a 15 is a bit cheaper. I don't need the boat to be fast but I definitely want it to be able to plane. Looks like I'll be changing my search to 25-30hp outboards. As far as the transom goes I'll most likely leave it shortened, I've had the best luck finding short shaft motors around here. That all depends on the motor I guess. So step one is find motor, and step two is fix transom depending on motor sourced. 

I looked through your build thread and you did some great work!! Do you have any pics of the boat finished?

Greg


----------



## jasper60103

The previous owner put in the flat floor. Currently, I don't have any plans to do more, but I enjoy this site and seeing mods others are doing. You may can get away with a 20 hp, but I seriously doubt a 15 hp will plane your boat. I mostly fish alone and the 25 hp is about as low I would go. I'm no speed demon either. My GPS top speed was 22 mph, but you have to factor in my big 290# butt at the tiller.


----------



## MassFisherman

I have a 20hp yamaha 4 stroke on my 16ft V-hull it does 22mph and planes out within 2-3 sec...


----------



## Gunner

i believe everyone should have a break dancing area. you can use it for many things. a pre-fishing ritual that lures in the monsters, a celebration dance for after you catch it, and in case you just feel like showing off for the ladies as you cruise on by. i need to look into this on mine


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have that exact same boat with a 25 hp Evinrude Tracker. Depending on which prop i have on it runs at 22 to 25 mph

Put that console back on ! That is the best feature of the boat


----------



## pajam

Thats going to be nice when all the hard work is done. Look at my project its worse off than yours!


----------



## moberg12

Captain Ahab said:


> I have that exact same boat with a 25 hp Evinrude Tracker. Depending on which prop i have on it runs at 22 to 25 mph
> 
> Put that console back on ! That is the best feature of the boat



I'd love to see some pictures of your finished boat. I've decided to keep the console!! I might not use it right away put I think it would be nice to have in the future.



pajam said:


> Thats going to be nice when all the hard work is done. Look at my project its worse off than yours!



Thanks I look forward to your progress as well.

Greg


----------



## moberg12

Got the transom pulled apart today. Decided I could tackle that myself after a few searches here and on iboats. The mix of rusted fasteners made it harder than it should have been but overall no major problems. 

The PO that shortened the transom thought it would be a good idea to make 3 right angle cuts on each side(which were completely different side to side), this I can only imagine will let water in no mater how much I try to seal them. The new plan is to round the transom back up to the original height, this will allow me to use one continuous piece of aluminum to cap the transom when it's done. Plan is to cut the sides of the cap where it dips down so I can bend it down and follow the lines of the new transom, which will leave me with no seams. 

Pics of progress tomorrow!!


----------



## moberg12

Well I got the new transom almost finished. Just have to drill the holes so I can mount it then seal it from the elements. I've test fitted and it fits perfect :shock: 

Pics:




















new vs. old















Boat trimmed to match!!

Purchased this today as a demo from Cabela's for $249. It's back ordered but I won't need it for a month or two.





Also purchased 2 gallons of gray pigment steelflex, durafix, bow and stern lights ,plug, and the decals so I can put the numbers on once it's registered. I've also got a line on a 30hp outboard that I'm going to look at Thursday.

I'm in full build mode now 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

WOW - nice job but who cut off the top of the transom - it should be flush across~!

I have not done any mods (other then electronics and bildge pump) to my MirrCraft

I plan on getting started once the FW lake fishing slows down - but then I chase stripers around until December, then Sea Bass and cod then stripers and drum then the lakes are happening. . . 

I fish to much to work on my boat :x


----------



## jasper60103

Good start and good luck on the motor. 
Going with a short transom is probably a good idea. At least by me, short shaft
motors seem to be more plentiful.


----------



## moberg12

Captain Ahab said:


> WOW - nice job but who cut off the top of the transom - it should be flush across~!



One of the previous owners hacked the transom. 




jasper60103 said:


> Good start and good luck on the motor.
> Going with a short transom is probably a good idea. At least by me, short shaft
> motors seem to be more plentiful.



Thanks


----------



## moberg12

Well I've got power!!!






91 30 hp Evinrude short shaft. Motor started on the first pull 

Only bad news is I'm winning an ebay auction for an 84 35 hp merc that needs work to get running. Hopefully someone will outbid me so I won't have two outboards. I guess if I do win the auction I'll fix it and sell it.


----------



## jasper60103

Wow, she looks clean. That 30 should push you along nicely. I'm jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> Wow, she looks clean. That 30 should push you along nicely. I'm jealous. :mrgreen:



Well I might be able to make you a good deal on a 35 hp Merc 8)


----------



## jasper60103

moberg12 said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she looks clean. That 30 should push you along nicely. I'm jealous. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I might be able to make you a good deal on a 35 hp Merc 8)
Click to expand...


I think you'll be out bid on that one. [-o<


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she looks clean. That 30 should push you along nicely. I'm jealous. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I might be able to make you a good deal on a 35 hp Merc 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'll be out bid on that one. [-o<
Click to expand...


I sent a message to the seller and luckily they canceled my bid so I'm off the hook!!

Only one minor update. 

built a rack to store my outboard while I continue work on the boat. 











Grabbed the motor out of my Jeep just about got it onto the rack, then I almost dropped it so I put it back in the Jeep. So I called a buddy and bribed him with beer to come give me a hand.

The new transom is finished with 3 coats of spar varnish. Waiting on my Steelflex so I can start making more progress.


----------



## MassFisherman

Nice "rack" =D>


----------



## moberg12

MassFisherman said:


> Nice "rack" =D>



Thanks, I still need to make some adjustments. I built it to high, and I'm not happy with how the 2x6 is attached. Other than that the motor is on it, and it hasn't fallen yet  

Update: 





My steelflex has arrived so I can finally make some progress. I'm hoping to have this thing in the water by the end of September.


----------



## moberg12

Getting ready for Steelflex!!






Also make sure you use the right materials when building your boat.


----------



## Howard

Got my steelflex yesterday and applied it tonight. Your cans arrived to you in better shape then mine. Mine were pretty beat up but all is good. Man thats some thick stuff!


----------



## jasper60103

moberg12,
you're going to really enjoy that 30hp. I had mine out yesterday for a lake test and boy did it fly.
Also, nice work on the stand and transom.


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> moberg12,
> you're going to really enjoy that 30hp. I had mine out yesterday for a lake test and boy did it fly.
> Also, nice work on the stand and transom.



I'm looking forward to getting it in the water. I wasn't really planning on having a fast boat but I think I'll manage  

I need to get the boat off the trailer so I can paint it and apply my steelflex. I purchased all the materials to build my decks yesterday. So as soon as the thing is painted I can get to work on the interior. The Durafix really hasn't worked out patching holes, by the time I get the boat hot enough to melt the rods it starts to warp the aluminum. If anyone has any ideas on what a good alternative would be let me know.


----------



## moberg12

Haven't had much time to work on the boat the the radiator in my Jeep decided it was a good time to crap the bed . I also have a 24 hours of LeMons Race in less than a month and getting our car ready has taken away from my boat time. I do have a couple small updates though. The durafix wasn't getting the job done so I ordered this stuff https://www.biosafe-inc.com/marine_ep.htm it came highly recommended by bobberboy and I'm pleased with the results. I used the same process he did to apply it. I filled all 62 holes with it, someone should have taken the drill away from the previous owner!!











All sanded smooth I don't see this leaking again epecially after it's covered in paint or steelflex.






One small leak which I fixed with the epoxy. Water level got above the ribs but I only took one picture.






Most time consuming part of the build, Getting ready for paint/steelflex.


----------



## benjineer

Looks good so far!


----------



## moberg12

Okay we've got a long weekend coming up and even though I have several car projects on the books I am hoping to get the outside of the boat painted.


----------



## dtwarrow

looking good! checking leaks was a great idea, but if your steel flexing it it won't matter. that stuff will seal you up tight for good. no more leaks!


----------



## moberg12

Well no paint yet. I'm having a hard time finding time to work on the boat with a race coming up. But I have made a tiny bit of progress.

On to the pics:





















About ready to turn her over so I can get ready for the steelflex. Maiden voyage definitely won't happen this month.


----------



## fragdemon

Looking good!! I maybe interested in the console if I think I can fit it in mine. Let me know if you still have it.


----------



## moberg12

fragdemon said:


> Looking good!! I maybe interested in the console if I think I can fit it in mine. Let me know if you still have it.




I think I already mentioned this, but I decided to keep the console. I'm fixing it up during my build for re-installation. Even though my motor is tiller arm, the console will give me somewhere to mount my switch panel and fish finder.

BTW I'm a huge fan of Charleston. I have lots of buddies down there, every year I make a trip down to go shrimping and catch spot tail.


----------



## moberg12

Progress has been slow!! but I did find some time last weekend to get the boat painted. 


























Hopefully I'll be able to get the steelfex on this weekend.


----------



## DaveInGA

Looking good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## midnight_f150

DaveInGA said:


> Looking good! Keep up the good work.


X2!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## moberg12

We've got Steelflex!! Man is this stuff a pain to work with!!





















Soon as the Steelflex dries completely I'll bolt in the new transom and start work on getting the outside coated. 

Progress feels good


----------



## jasper60103

good job!


----------



## moberg12

Finally got the bottom coated!!












After coating the inside and the outside I have about a half gallon left.


----------



## Decatur

Waiting patiently for updates! :wink: Looking good so far! How much Steelflex did it take to do the interior and exterior of your build?


----------



## moberg12

Decatur said:


> Waiting patiently for updates! :wink: Looking good so far! How much Steelflex did it take to do the interior and exterior of your build?



I have not made much progress since I finished painting/steelflexing the boat. I used about a gallon and a half steelflex. It has been pretty cold here in the Mountains and I can't work on the boat inside. This past weekend was warm, but unfortunately I spent it under a car :shock: .

My next step is to refresh the trailer. I don't see the point of doing anything else to the boat until the trailer is finished. I'm still hoping to get the boat finished before spring.


----------



## Captain Ahab

WOW - Nice i am decking mine - already measured everything and waiting for my chief marine engineer to get working!


----------



## Decatur

Doesn't it suck that real life seems to get in the way of what we want to do?! :lol:


----------



## moberg12

Decatur said:


> Doesn't it suck that real life seems to get in the way of what we want to do?! :lol:




While that is true!! Wrenching on cars is another hobby of mine, so the weekend was not lost!!


----------



## LonLB

moberg12 said:


> Decatur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it suck that real life seems to get in the way of what we want to do?! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that is true!! Wrenching on cars is another hobby of mine, so the weekend was not lost!!
Click to expand...

 Speaking of which is that a 3 series wagon in the garage?


----------



## moberg12

LonLB said:


> Speaking of which is that a 3 series wagon in the garage?



Yes it's a 2001 325xi touring.


----------



## laxpro388

hey i have the same boat and painted it pretty much the same color ill have to upload some pics here. your doing a great job. Have you finished anything else on it like deck or anything?


----------



## moberg12

laxpro388 said:


> hey i have the same boat and painted it pretty much the same color ill have to upload some pics here. your doing a great job. Have you finished anything else on it like deck or anything?




I'm currently rebuilding the trailer. Hopefully finishing the boat build will go pretty fast once the trailer is complete. I already have all my materials.

I'd love to see pics of your boat.


----------



## willbarrow81

Hey man, Im in Black Mountain! You fish lake james? Thats where Ive been this year, caught some nice smallmouth! Im doing my gamefisher right now, I need to figure out how to put a link to my build in my sig. Anyway, great job doing the inside and outside with the steelflex was super smart! Now shouldnt ever leak!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## moberg12

willbarrow81 said:


> Hey man, Im in Black Mountain! You fish lake james? Thats where Ive been this year, caught some nice smallmouth! Im doing my gamefisher right now, I need to figure out how to put a link to my build in my sig. Anyway, great job doing the inside and outside with the steelflex was super smart! Now shouldnt ever leak!!! Keep up the good work!



I will be using the boat mostly on Lake chatuge and Lake Nantahala. Most of my current fishing is done on The Little Tennessee River.

Thanks for the compliments!! Good luck with your build.


----------



## laxpro388

Heres some pics for ya it needs to be cleaned up a little


----------



## benjineer

Lookin' good!


----------



## Kago5938

That looks like my 1979 Mirrocraft before the company changed hands. I spent a lot of time on the phone with them giving them exact measurements and weighed it on the truck scale at work to get the empty weight. Mine is now BIA plated for a 75hp like the Mr.Musky. I gutted and repainted the outside silver. It was 3 different shades of yellow when I got it. It had a 40hp Mercury on it now with a CMC power tilt with a 1967 65hp inline 4 Mercury. At only 3200rpms it handles well 26mph with 6oo lbs between 3 of us. That counsol attaches to the right side of the middle seat. It was a 13ft single cable, I had to replace mine. I removed the riveted bow cover,built decking to connect the bow back to the middle seat. That gives 10ft length of deck which 48"X30" is a hinged door for a 14 gallon livewell tank bought from Greatlakes skipper in Racine Wi. and storage below. There is a second smaller door cut into the larger for dropping fish in the livewell. I fabricated a box out of the same 3/4 pressure treated ply used for the decking Its mounted off to the left side of the bow with a Minnkota puck mount on it and the socket for the 24volt motor mounted on it. I was worried I might not of built it beefy enough. Fishing on Lake Shabbona the wind pushing the motor shaft got into a fork of a sunken tree busted the shaft did not hurt the mount at all. I painted the floor and sides inside with Evercoat Skid No More from Ace hardware. To wire it the electronics check out plastic track for surface wiring. Menards sells it 5ft. Length $6.00 comes with stickey tape but use a bead of Amazing goop aka E6000. you can open and close the track to add wire as often as needed-Jeff


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice Job Jeff - Welcome to Club MirroCraft


----------



## moberg12

Back in business!!






Picked up a new trailer. Once I get it rebuilt I will finally get back to finishing by build. Maybe I'll be fishing next spring. 

You can follow the trailer rebuild here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=230860#p230860


----------



## moberg12

Got the trailer rebuild finished!! 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=230860#p230860

Now the boat is finally back on the trailer and in the carport ready to be completed. I'm stoked!!


----------



## jasper60103

That blue and grey looks very nice. =D> 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> That blue and grey looks very nice. =D>
> Thanks for the update.



Thanks for the compliment!! I was surprised I didn't hear from you when I updated the trailer thread as I know you were watching it. I used the same paint on the trailer as I did on the boat except the gray on the trailer isn't a perfect match with the steelflex but it is close enough. I left the boat sitting upside down all last summer and the sun faded and chalked the steelflex quite a bit. Let that be a lesson kids...Steelflex is not UV resistant!! I'm less worried about what the boat looks like below the water line now and more focused on getting it actually in the water. I told my girlfriend 45 days. I hope I can keep to that schedule. 

I've built race cars faster than this boat!! That could also be my problem though...race cars need attention and don't leave much extra time. I did have a long talk with the race car recently, and I explained to her that I will finish this boat before she will see the track again....she then refused to start :shock: 

Stay tuned hopefully the updates will start coming quick!!


----------



## bigwave

Looks real good, I love these old mirrorcrafts. Hey you going to sebring this weekend?


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Looks real good, I love these old mirrorcrafts. Hey you going to sebring this weekend?



I wish I was but I'll just be watching it on TV while working on my boat.


----------



## moberg12

Spent the day working on the boat. Well half the day, I didn't start until 2pm. I ended up getting a lot of the framing done. 

















Hopefully I"ll get the framing done tomorrow!!


----------



## jasper60103

Looking good. You'll be break dancing in no time. :LOL2:


----------



## moberg12

jasper60103 said:


> Looking good. You'll be break dancing in no time. :LOL2:



I hope so!! The boat seems bigger now that I've started the framing, there will be plenty of room for break dancing 8)


----------



## fool4fish1226

Great start will be watching this one =D>


----------



## moberg12

Small update. I spent a little more time working on the framing, but for the most part I just stared at the darn thing :? Trying to figure out where to put hatches, where are the batteries going to go, where will you mount the seat bases. Right now much more of my time is spent pondering than actually working. It is only a blank canvas once, and I want to make sure I account for everything. 

I think the next step is to put in the flat floor between the decks. That will give me a base to finish the rest of the framing. 

I know everyone loves pics:





I framed up the openings for two Tempress hatches. I'm thinking of building a platform in the middle to mount the batteris. Still need to add a couple vertical supports. I can stand on the deck as it is but I'd like it to be good and strong!!









Got the trolling motor deck cut. I plan on staining it before I seal it!! The good news is now that the trolling motor deck is done I know how far to extend the front of the lower deck. 





Not much work was done to the back!! The fuel tank fits perfect though!! I'm trying to decide whether or not I should extend the rear forward a bit for more of a platform. I plan to fish out of the front of the boat but I don't want my fishing partner to be cramped in the back. 

Feel free to throw me some ideas!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Lookin good, I know all about that standing around staring thing takes up alot of build time. I would bring the rear deck out one more rib IMO.


----------



## bigwave

I did not sit and stare at my boat this weekend. I actually cleaned my garage up and made room for the boat to be sprayed. I plan on making my rear deck one rib forward of the seat mount. That extra 8" or so makes the boat feel more stable on my 14 footer. You framing looks good, I almost changed my mind and went with the wood framing, but I just don't want to have to re-do it. That is why my project is slow, buy the stuff a little at a time. I look forward to your progress.


----------



## moberg12

You guys have convinced me, I'm going to extend the rear deck one more rib. 

Bigwave: I plan on coating all the decking with spar, that way it should last a long time. I am getting tired of buying strongties though, those darn things add up fast!!


----------



## bigwave

Hey I noticed that you were using the strogties? They are not galvanized are they? I had that crap in my boat before I started my mod......boy do they cause electrolysis.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Hey I noticed that you were using the strogties? They are not galvanized are they? I had that crap in my boat before I started my mod......boy do they cause electrolysis.




I think they are galvanized. The only place they touch the boat is where my vertical supports attached to the ribs. You bring up a good point though, I guess I could swap them for some aluminum angle. Right now they're sitting on steelflex and riveted to the boat with aluminum rivets.


----------



## bigwave

I know what your talking about. The PO of my boat used the same thing for his bracing. My boat is mostly saltwater use, and every place where he put those things had some serious damage.....I opted for the aluminum castle clips. They are powder coated and ready to install. I plan on using aluminum self-taping screw on the ribs just as you did. For thru the hull I will use 3/16 alum rivits. The framing can be purchased at home depot, it is for pool enclosures and they have lots of different sizes. It is costly but I plan on keeping my boat and I dont want to worry what is going on under my deck. I wish I had a scrap yard around here that would sell me aluminum. I have seen other people that got great deals from scrap yards. On a funny note, My 20' aluminum ladder is starting to look like it might need to be cut up. :shock:


----------



## moberg12

Well I spent some time working on the boat yesterday. I finished the trolling motor deck and got the interior framing about 99% complete. It is time to spend an evening crawling around all the framing so I can coat everything in spar. The bottom and sides of the floor I already mounted and all the framing underneath that section already have three coats on them. If I ever do this again I'll be using Aluminum!! I also picked up my pool noodles, I felt kinda silly standing in line with a whole box. There are about 25 noodles under the main floor as of now, and I have a lot more flotation to add. 

Okay here are the pics:










I stuck the ruler down then put two additional coats of spar on top, It should never peel up!!










I've got a piece of aluminum diamond plate to cover the front of the console. Even though my motor is tiller operated the console will be used to mount my fish-finder, switch panel, and probably a radio. 
















It's about time to cut the plywood for the decks!! It is actually starting to look like a usable boat


----------



## fishingmich

Hey moberg! What is the beam width of your boat? It looks pretty closeto the same size as mine. Mine is 66" wide. I was wondering how stable it is on the water. I haven't had mine out yet.


----------



## moberg12

fishingmich said:


> Hey moberg! What is the beam width of your boat? It looks pretty closeto the same size as mine. Mine is 66" wide. I was wondering how stable it is on the water. I haven't had mine out yet.



It has a 63" beam. I haven't had it on the water yet either, but from what I've heard these 16' deep V's are quite stable. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jasper60103

moberg12 said:


> fishingmich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey moberg! What is the beam width of your boat? It looks pretty closeto the same size as mine. Mine is 66" wide. I was wondering how stable it is on the water. I haven't had mine out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 63" beam. I haven't had it on the water yet either, but from what I've heard these 16' deep V's are quite stable.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


Wow, your boat is coming along nicely. 
Yea, I feel pretty comfortable standing and spin casting in mine.
Keep up the good work! =D>


----------



## bigwave

Looks good Moberg.....I finally got some more stock aluminum for my boat ...being Easter I could not work on her this weekend. Your decking is starting to shape up....l can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Looks good Moberg.....I finally got some more stock aluminum for my boat ...being Easter I could not work on her this weekend. Your decking is starting to shape up....l can't wait to see the finished project.



I hear you, I only got to spend Saturday working on the boat. 

Our talk about strongties got me a little worried so the plan now is to coat all the framing with bedliner. I can pick it up pretty cheap from my local advance auto. I'm thinking I can roll it on over everything including the strongties and seal everything up!! It should also seal up all of the screws and rivets.

Ordered some 5200 from my local napa, should arrive tomorrow. I've got a few places where I have riveted through the hull, and even though they're above the water line I'm gonna seal them up right. Plus that stuff is paintable and I still need to add one more coat of paint to the outside of the boat. Once the framing is 100% complete I will finish stripping the paint from the inside of the boat so I can give it a nice new look. All the decking I'm planning on coating with grizzly grip in a light gray, I really like how fool4fish's boat "A little Snookered" came out and I really don't want carpet in my boat. The interior sides of the boat will probably be painted white or maybe almond!!

I spent some time tonight completing what I think is the most important mod yet. Check out the pics:






:beer: Here's to hoping I'll be fishing soon!!


----------



## bigwave

Looking better everyday. I am considering that stuff you put on garage floors for my decks....the stuff you put different color chips in, probably a grey or light blue color. Someone else did that and it kinda looks like an old shrimp boat deck. I like that commercial look, it hides dirt and blood. As far as the outside goes I am considering using a spray epoxy primer followed by a light blue Medeterian metal flake by awlcraft. I still have a bunch of rivet work thru the hull before I even think of painting.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mo that coming along nicely, getting close to fish ready


----------



## moberg12

Wow how things change!! I just committed to buy my buddies 2001 40hp Yamaha 2 stroke with electric start, tilt and trim, and remote controls for a song. I know all the history on this motor. My buddy purchased it to replace the blown merc that was on a boat that we bought and fixed up together back in college. This motor is like new, shortly after he bought it I moved away and for the most part it has been sitting ever since. I'd be surprised if it has 100hrs on it. I'm pretty stoked, looks like I'll get to take full advantage of my console!!

So my 91 30hp Evinrude is for sale $950, I'll post an ad in the classifieds. Bigwave, I think this 30 would look good on your boat!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Wow a 40 four stroke yamaha, Now I am real jealous.....with electric start too.....Man that thing is gonna fly with a 40. Hmmm 30hp on mine, is it a short shaft?


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Wow a 40 four stroke yamaha, Now I am real jealous.....with electric start too.....Man that thing is gonna fly with a 40. Hmmm 30hp on mine, is it a short shaft?



Yep it's a short shaft, and the Yamaha is a 2 stroke.


----------



## Gators5220

Wow 40hp on this tinboat, and I thought I was hp crazy haha...This thing is gonna fly...and be tons of fun! Clean build thus far keep up the good work! =D>


----------



## moberg12

Gators5220 said:


> Wow 40hp on this tinboat, and I thought I was hp crazy haha...This thing is gonna fly...and be tons of fun! Clean build thus far keep up the good work! =D>



The boat is actually rated for a 40 so I'm not doing anything crazy, but yes it will be fast!!

The funny thing is that when I first started this build I was looking for 15-20 hp outboards to power this boat. It was from advice I got here that led me to purchase the 30. I had no plans to go bigger but, my buddy must have asked me a dozen times to buy his motor. The last price he offered was to good to pass up!!






It's dirty but looks like it will clean up nice and look awesome hanging off the back of my boat!!

Almost forgot!! "Go Cocks"


----------



## fool4fish1226

Sweet =D> How much longer before the water test


----------



## bigwave

It is always good to have buddies with boats......aren't you glad you kept the console? That motor is going to be perfect for your boat. =D>


----------



## Gators5220

Ha, well not crazy then, is that 40hp a 3 cylinder model? If so I'm so jealous and with those cubic inches it's going to fly no doubt, as opposed to a 40hp or 50hp johnson which is only 2 cylinders...


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> Sweet =D> How much longer before the water test



Well the new motor with remote steering and controls has changed my plans a bit. I'm now going to make the boat a center console. There will be no raised deck in the rear just a flat floor all the way to the transom. 

So water test will be a few weeks out. 



Gators5220 said:


> Ha, well not crazy then, is that 40hp a 3 cylinder model? If so I'm so jealous and with those cubic inches it's going to fly no doubt, as opposed to a 40hp or 50hp johnson which is only 2 cylinders...



You know I'm not entirely sure! I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Gators5220

A lot of the 40 to 50 hp yahama's especially anything older are 3 cylinders, in which case although it may say 40 hp you have to think how much more hole shot you'll get with those extra cubic inches! and I'm quite jealous sir!


----------



## moberg12

Gators5220 said:


> A lot of the 40 to 50 hp yahama's especially anything older are 3 cylinders, in which case although it may say 40 hp you have to think how much more hole shot you'll get with those extra cubic inches! and I'm quite jealous sir!



I know I've skied, and pulled skiers behind this motor, and that was when it was bolted to the heavy 16' fiberglass boat.


----------



## moberg12

Sold the Evinrude this morning to a guy who saw the craigslist ad. I got my full asking price which was a bit higher than I listed it for on here!! I even ended up making a bit of $ on it, maybe I've stumbled into a little side business 8) 

I should be able to pick up the Yamaha next weekend. It feels weird having owned the Evinrude for over a year and never actually using it  but the Yamaha will most definitely make me :-D.


----------



## bigwave

Right on, I guess I will start working on mine again this week. I cant wait to see that yamy on yours....makes me jealous. :twisted:


----------



## flajsh

bigwave said:


> Right on, I guess I will start working on mine again this week. I cant wait to see that yamy on yours....makes me jealous. :twisted:


Man I'm jealous of both you guys.
I need to put together some cash for one. Just real nervous about getting a used one.but that's what its gonna have to be.

Awesome boat by the way.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Moberg, What kind of paint are you going to use on the hull.....I am getting real close to start painting mine. I think I am going to play around with my sprayers this weekend. I am leaning towards using high build faring compound 545 primer, followed by awlcraft paint. I know you have experience in spraying paint. My question is, Will a sears 4gal compressor have enough constant flow using the regulator to spray the paint uniform? I have two different guns, one is hvlp devlis bliss, and the other is a gravity gun from harbor freight. Which one would be better for the application? I am pretty good at spraying lacquer, but I have never sprayed paint on metal. I am sure the technique is similar. I appreciate the advise.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Hey Moberg, What kind of paint are you going to use on the hull.....I am getting real close to start painting mine. I think I am going to play around with my sprayers this weekend. I am leaning towards using high build faring compound 545 primer, followed by awlcraft paint. I know you have experience in spraying paint. My question is, Will a sears 4gal compressor have enough constant flow using the regulator to spray the paint uniform? I have two different guns, one is hvlp devlis bliss, and the other is a gravity gun from harbor freight. Which one would be better for the application? I am pretty good at spraying lacquer, but I have never sprayed paint on metal. I am sure the technique is similar. I appreciate the advise.



I'm certainly no expert. I've sprayed a couple race cars with a cheap HVLP gun from northern tool with decent results. The rule with race cars though is they only have to look good from 50ft @ 50mph. So I can't help recommend a gun, if it was me I'd play around with both of them and pick the one that you prefer. When it comes to spraying paint the same rules apply whether you're using a can or a gun. Prep is the most important, then put down a light tack coat first, that will insure the next thicker coat won't run. Keep the gun the same distance and angle from what your painting throughout the entire stroke, and never point the gun at what your painting when you pull the trigger, start the flow of paint and then move it onto the surface. Follow the re-coat directions on the can of paint and you should be fine. 

IMO I don't think the 4 gallon compressor will be sufficient, I think you will at least need a 20 gallon. I could be wrong though I've never tried it with anything less than a 50 gallon. 

As far as my paint I'm using ace rust stopper enamel on the outside above the steelflex. I used enamel hardener and rolled on the first coat. I was very happy with the results. I'm waiting till all building is complete to put the last couple coats on, I might spray those as it'll be much faster. I used rustoleum hammered white on the inside of the boat, and regular old rustoleum smoke gray on the gunnels both from the can. I used dupicolor self-etching primer throughout. I chose those paints because I know the boat will get scratched and dinged and I wanted to easily be able to make touch ups. The race cars taught me that things are only freshly painted until you use it the first time. Last time I freshly painted a car some @sshat tried to go 3 wide into a corner on the second lap of the cars first race post paint. I ended up with a new stripe of paint on both sides of the car and they were different colors.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Moberg, I just read my previous post....I am such a bonehead, I meant to say 4hp 25 gal compressor. I hooked up both guns and they both work great.....The 25 gal works just fine....with cheap ole latex. I think with the right reducer and a good primer coat either will spray just fine.


----------



## moberg12

Can anyone guess what I might be building? 






8)


----------



## kfa4303

I smell jackplate.


----------



## moberg12

kfa4303 said:


> I smell jackplate.



You just won 5 internetz!!


----------



## bigwave

Well since it is going to be a pain to get that engine low enough I think you should just turn her over to me.....I hear its real hard to make a jackplate........ :lol:


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Well since it is going to be a pain to get that engine low enough I think you should just turn her over to me.....I hear its real hard to make a jackplate........ :lol:



Low isn't the problem :LOL2: I'm hoping to get this thing mounted in the next few days. Right now it is riding around in my Jeep posing as a 200lb missile should I get in an accident :shock:


----------



## moberg12

Jack Plate project almost complete! It was actually quite easy to make, I think I'm into this little project for around $75 and more than half of that was for stainless hardware. 

















Should get the Yamaha on this weekend :mrgreen: If I do get it mounted I'm pushing for a lake test Monday, cross your fingers!!!


----------



## bigwave

What is the plywood with the clamps on it?


----------



## bigwave

What is the plywood with clamps on it?


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> What is the plywood with clamps on it?



It will bolt to the back of the jack plate, it's not really necessary but it will space the engine back another 1.5". 

Basically I built this exact jack plate:
https://www.theonlinefisherman.com/forum/6-general-boat-talk/33-homemade-jack-plate


----------



## moberg12

All Mounted :mrgreen: Probably no test run tomorrow but I'm getting close!! She cleaned up like new!!




















I think I still need to move it up a couple inches, right now it is set to the lowest setting....thoughts?


----------



## jasper60103

Looking good.
I don't have any experience with jack plates, but I would
start with the cav plate about even with the bottom
of the boat, and make adjustments from there.


----------



## bigwave

I say it looks good where its at, since it is on the lowest setting it looks like all you need to do is adjust the engine out or in a little, like previous poster said try it there and adjust until your satisfied.


----------



## moberg12

I'll try it out as is for now! 

The good news is I finally settled on a floor coating, white quickrete epoxy with blue flakes with the non slip added. for the price you can't beat it. I plan to put the flakes down pretty heavy to offset the glare from the white. 

The bad news is I have to order a shorter steering cable. The cable is dated 1985 so maybe that isn't quite a bad thing.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mo - that engine looks great hanging off the back and I agree it's looks to be set just about right - just tweek as you go.


----------



## hsiftac

Yep I wouldn't worry about adjusting it anymore until you see how she runs. Great work so far by the way and I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the floor coating you've chosen


----------



## newporttin

Hi,

I have the 1976 Deep V Hull like yours, its awesome that your posting the restoration!, 

I have a 40 horse also but I moved my console up. Any way, I saw the pics of the decking with the noodles and was wondering how up supported it. What did you do for the middle support?

Thanks!


----------



## moberg12

newporttin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the 1976 Deep V Hull like yours, its awesome that your posting the restoration!,
> 
> I have a 40 horse also but I moved my console up. Any way, I saw the pics of the decking with the noodles and was wondering how up supported it. What did you do for the middle support?
> 
> Thanks!



The main floor is a full 4' wide. I messed around with some scrap wood until I got the angles right then I cut 2x2 joists 4' long with the proper angle on each end. I centered each joist then measured down @ the middle to get the height for the vertical support. I used L brackets and rivets to secure the vertical studs to the ribs and then to the floor joists. I used SS self-tapping sheet metal screws down the sides to secure the joists to the ribs. Before I screwed down the floor I ran some conduit under the floor to run wires, and as you saw filled all the extra space with noodles. The finished product is rock solid.


----------



## flajsh

Great build.
I'm about to start on my floor and have been looking for ideas. Ive been reading yours and bigs and f4f a lot
Did you build a frame for your flooring or just put the noodles down and attach plywood to ribs?
Just trying to figure how I want to begin the project. :shock:


----------



## moberg12

flajsh said:


> Great build.
> I'm about to start on my floor and have been looking for ideas. Ive been reading yours and bigs and f4f a lot
> Did you build a frame for your flooring or just put the noodles down and attach plywood to ribs?
> Just trying to figure how I want to begin the project. :shock:



I did end up building framing for the floor. I tore up the floor you see back on pg. 5 because it wasn't sturdy enough for me. In those pics I just had center studs running down the centerline of the boat and attached the sides of the plywood to the ribs. At the end of the day it just didn't give enough support so I pulled it up widened the floor a couple inches and added joists. So now there are 2x2's running side to side above every rib, and I added a lot more noodles. Sorry I don't have any pics of that part of the build.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Moberg, you said you were going to try that floor epoxy for your decks. Were you referring to the product like cooldeck for pools. I have thought about that stuff too but I would be worried about it cracking. Just curious. When I built pools we used a company called Stardeck here in Tampa....that stuff was bullet proof but we always applied to a concrete surface....never tried it on a wood deck. If you use the right stains you could make that stuff look like marble, granite with the flaky stuff....alll kinds of options.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Hey Moberg, you said you were going to try that floor epoxy for your decks. Were you referring to the product like cooldeck for pools. I have thought about that stuff too but I would be worried about it cracking. Just curious. When I built pools we used a company called Stardeck here in Tampa....that stuff was bullet proof but we always applied to a concrete surface....never tried it on a wood deck. If you use the right stains you could make that stuff look like marble, granite with the flaky stuff....alll kinds of options.



I'm using regular quickrete floor epoxy, I already bought a gallon in white, the flakes, non-slip additive, and a gallon of clear. Hopefully I'll like the final results.

Unfortunately the transmission in my Jeep just started acting up so progress will be slow for a while.


----------



## fool4fish1226

moberg12 said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Moberg, you said you were going to try that floor epoxy for your decks. Were you referring to the product like cooldeck for pools. I have thought about that stuff too but I would be worried about it cracking. Just curious. When I built pools we used a company called Stardeck here in Tampa....that stuff was bullet proof but we always applied to a concrete surface....never tried it on a wood deck. If you use the right stains you could make that stuff look like marble, granite with the flaky stuff....alll kinds of options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using regular quickrete floor epoxy, I already bought a gallon in white, the flakes, non-slip additive, and a gallon of clear. Hopefully I'll like the final results.
> 
> Unfortunately the transmission in my Jeep just started acting up so progress will be slow for a while.
Click to expand...



You gotta love when life happens, get that jeep fixed and finish this boat I want to see some fish pictures


----------



## bigwave

moberg12 said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Moberg, you said you were going to try that floor epoxy for your decks. Were you referring to the product like cooldeck for pools. I have thought about that stuff too but I would be worried about it cracking. Just curious. When I built pools we used a company called Stardeck here in Tampa....that stuff was bullet proof but we always applied to a concrete surface....never tried it on a wood deck. If you use the right stains you could make that stuff look like marble, granite with the flaky stuff....alll kinds of options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using regular quickrete floor epoxy, I already bought a gallon in white, the flakes, non-slip additive, and a gallon of clear. Hopefully I'll like the final results.
> 
> Unfortunately the transmission in my Jeep just started acting up so progress will be slow for a while.
Click to expand...

I feel your pain, My project came to a screeching hault because I had to buy my girl some tires and brakes......good news is I just made my last truck payment. I will have a 500$ raise next month......my boat will feel some love soon.


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> You gotta love when life happens, get that jeep fixed and finish this boat I want to see some fish pictures



Well any money I had to rebuild a transmission is now mounted to the back of my boat :shock: It's going to the shop tomorrow and I'll know if indeed I will need a $1700 rebuild. I'm very handy with a wrench but the inner workings of an automatic transmission is above my skill level. You can always donate to my transmission fund, I'll pm you my email so you can send paypal :mrgreen: 

The crappy thing about all this is that I bought the Jeep with 50k miles on it. I changed the fluid and filter the first week I had it and have serviced it every 30k miles since. I'm only at 129k miles now. I knew this day was coming and even joked around with my pops about starting a transmission fund, but I wasn't expecting it until about 200k miles. I almost want to tow the thing up to Jeep and trade it in for a new one, maybe I'll just drive it there in reverse [-X `


----------



## Gators5220

Sucks to hear about your transmission woes, on the plus side the boat is lookin sick!


----------



## moberg12

You gotta love Forums!! After hours of reading last night on various jeep forums I was convinced I didn't have an internal mechanical failure in the transmission. So this morning instead of towing the Jeep to the transmission shop I called my local Jeep guru and he agreed with me. A couple hours later I walked out of the Jeep parts department with a new governor pressure transducer, and solenoid along with new filter and gasket, I already had a case of ATF+4!! After sitting at my desk with parts in hand for hrs. not able to get any work done I finally decided to call it a day early. I just finished washing atf out of my hair after taking my Jeep for a long smooth shifting drive. I think it might even be shifting better than before :mrgreen: Total money spent $234, talk about bullet dodged!!!

Now I will drink beer and think about my boat 8)


----------



## TheMaestro

Back in Business! Good work on the research


----------



## bigwave

moberg12 said:


> You gotta love Forums!! After hours of reading last night on various jeep forums I was convinced I didn't have an internal mechanical failure in the transmission. So this morning instead of towing the Jeep to the transmission shop I called my local Jeep guru and he agreed with me. A couple hours later I walked out of the Jeep parts department with a new governor pressure transducer, and solenoid along with new filter and gasket, I already had a case of ATF+4!! After sitting at my desk with parts in hand for hrs. not able to get any work done I finally decided to call it a day early. I just finished washing atf out of my hair after taking my Jeep for a long smooth shifting drive. I think it might even be shifting better than before :mrgreen: Total money spent $234, talk about bullet dodged!!!
> 
> Now I will drink beer and think about my boat 8)



Well played my friend, It is good that your back to thinking about your boat. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

moberg12 said:


> You gotta love Forums!! After hours of reading last night on various jeep forums I was convinced I didn't have an internal mechanical failure in the transmission. So this morning instead of towing the Jeep to the transmission shop I called my local Jeep guru and he agreed with me. A couple hours later I walked out of the Jeep parts department with a new governor pressure transducer, and solenoid along with new filter and gasket, I already had a case of ATF+4!! After sitting at my desk with parts in hand for hrs. not able to get any work done I finally decided to call it a day early. I just finished washing atf out of my hair after taking my Jeep for a long smooth shifting drive. I think it might even be shifting better than before :mrgreen: Total money spent $234, talk about bullet dodged!!!
> 
> Now I will drink beer and think about my boat 8)





:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: sure does help you think  Not a bad price for a auto-trans fix even if you did have to take shower afterwards :LOL2:


----------



## moberg12

Got the Yamaha running!!!!




Click to watch the video!!

I really need to get this thing to the lake!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice - I agree put it in the water =D>


----------



## bigwave

You are closer to the water than me, but I have all weekend to work on mine....finally.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> You are closer to the water than me, but I have all weekend to work on mine....finally.



Lucky!! I have to fly up to DC on Friday for a wedding


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Looking good, where's the maiden voyage going to be at?


----------



## moberg12

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Looking good, where's the maiden voyage going to be at?



Most likely Lake Chatuge. Once the boat is finished I'll be storing it over there so I don't have to tow it over the mountain every time.


----------



## flajsh

Mo
motor sounds great. Electric start huh. you lucky man  
I cant wait just to get my motor on an start and just dream :LOL2:


----------



## moberg12

flajsh said:


> Mo
> motor sounds great. Electric start huh. you lucky man
> I cant wait just to get my motor on an start and just dream :LOL2:



It's still coughing a little, but I think that will all change once it gets run a bit.


----------



## moberg12

Well I got a lot of work done this past weekend and a little more done tonight. All of the framing is 100% complete, I built all of the hatch liners and battery storage. Most of the plywood has been cut to enclose everything. I haven't installed it all yet as I've been painting the back side of it all to protect it from the elements. I ran all the wires for the electronics, and extended the starter cables under the floor to the front compartment where battery one and my pekro switch will be located. Both batteries will be in the front but won't share the same compartment. I purchased one battery a few weeks ago and will be picking up the next one in the next few days. 

Tonight I worked on the console. I mounted my 12v plug, the helm, and my main switch panel. The console needs one more coat of paint then I'll wire it all up. All the wires in the boat terminate at the console, that way I'll only have to run one big power and ground wire from the battery. 

The steering wheel came with the Yamaha, I'm not a huge fan but it was free so I'll clean it up and paint it to use for now. Eventually I'll pick up a nice stainless one to replace it. I also need to order a new steering cable. I have two old ones 12' & 13' that are too long if anyone needs a steering cable. They're used but perfectly serviceable. One of them even has the helm. PM me if you're interested, I'll let them go cheap! 

I can finally smell the fish!!

Here are a couple of pics. The girlfriend has my camera so I was limited to my cell phone. Why don't chicks ever have their own stuff??






















I'll get more detailed pics for ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin

boat looks amazing!!! your doing really good work! 

off of the boat topic i read something about you having 24hours of Le Mans coming up... if you dont mind me asking which team do you work for? one of my best friends is Lawson Aschenbach who races in the grand am series and has raced in several 24hour @ Le Mans. didnt know if you two know eachother?


----------



## moberg12

inlovewithsurfin said:


> boat looks amazing!!! your doing really good work!
> 
> off of the boat topic i read something about you having 24hours of Le Mans coming up... if you dont mind me asking which team do you work for? one of my best friends is Lawson Aschenbach who races in the grand am series and has raced in several 24hour @ Le Mans. didnt know if you two know eachother?



24 hours of LeMons not LeMan. https://www.24hoursoflemons.com/ Big difference!! I'm just an amateur racer!! My team consists of me and my Pops. My regular racing is with a group called National Auto Sport Association or NASA. I race a Spec E30. An E30 is a second generation BMW 3 series. The lemons car is also an E30 just a lot rustier than the real race car. I got my competition license in 2009, and I'm also a licensed high speed driving instructor! 

When your buddy Lawson is racing I'm just a spectator like you!! 





Lemons car on the left, Spec E30 race car on the right. I built both of them myself!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin

Haha... Oops! That's still pretty sick though! Gotta be a lot of fun!


----------



## moberg12

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Haha... Oops! That's still pretty sick though! Gotta be a lot of fun!



It is a lot of fun!! Unfortunately both cars have been doing a lot of sitting lately!! I haven't been to the track since November


----------



## Buddychrist

You are way ahead of me on the boat build but maybe one day after I finish mine we could find a lake and put two mirrocrafts on it!

I'm seriously considering borrowing an aluminum mig and welding my entire seams before I go further, what do you think buddy?


----------



## moberg12

Buddychrist said:


> You are way ahead of me on the boat build but maybe one day after I finish mine we could find a lake and put two mirrocrafts on it!
> 
> I'm seriously considering borrowing an aluminum mig and welding my entire seams before I go further, what do you think buddy?



It is probably unnecessary, I'd fill the boat up with water first and check to see if you have any leaks. After 38 years mine only had one small leak from the keel near the bow.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mo - It's looking real good - here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## Buddychrist

moberg12 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are way ahead of me on the boat build but maybe one day after I finish mine we could find a lake and put two mirrocrafts on it!
> 
> I'm seriously considering borrowing an aluminum mig and welding my entire seams before I go further, what do you think buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably unnecessary, I'd fill the boat up with water first and check to see if you have any leaks. After 38 years mine only had one small leak from the keel near the bow.
Click to expand...



I talked to my dad and he agreed, I'm gonna splatter paint the inside and give it a new OD green exterior. I've got an aircraft rivet gun available from a buddy so if I ever have a rivet pop loose I've got something for it for sure. Commercial tools are the best!


----------



## AB14

Mo, beautiful job on the mod. I have a 76 14' mirrocraft that I want to make mods to and will start this winter when the snow flies. When you stripped your boat did it flex at all, I noticed you have a tie down strap across the boat on page one, was this to keep it from flexing or just keeping it on the trailer. You haven't posted in awhile, have you gotten it wet?????????????????????


----------



## moberg12

AB14 said:


> Mo, beautiful job on the mod. I have a 76 14' mirrocraft that I want to make mods to and will start this winter when the snow flies. When you stripped your boat did it flex at all, I noticed you have a tie down strap across the boat on page one, was this to keep it from flexing or just keeping it on the trailer. You haven't posted in awhile, have you gotten it wet?????????????????????



When I gutted the boat the sides did flex out a bit. The straps in the picture were just for trailering the boat, but when I was doing my framing I did use straps to bring the boat back to the correct width. Once I got most of the framing done I took them off and the gunnels did flex back out a bit. I'm planning to reuse the gunwale bracing so I'll use the straps again when it comes time. 

I haven't taken it out yet but I am getting really close!! My new steering cable came in last week but was missing the helm converter so I'm waiting on teleflex to send the replacement. I was told it would ship out today so hopefully I'll get it this week. I also got a lot of work done this weekend, I need to take some pics and update this thread! If all goes as planned I might try to take the boat out for the first time on Sunday. Keep your fingers crossed!!

Headed outside to put in a couple hours right now!


----------



## moberg12

Well time for an update. 






battery one mounted with perko switch









Front deck with one coat of epoxy





rear deck





Almost looks like a usable boat!!





port side





starboard side









all vertical cuts complete





this little guy is lucky!!

Last things left to cut are the hatches. The forward hatch in the front deck is for battery #2, the wires have been run to it but I haven't purchased the battery yet. The middle hatch in the front houses battery one and the perko switch. The outer hatches are just for storage, they're sized for tempress hatches but for now I'm just going to use plywood. 

There will be a large hinged hatch in the middle of the back to access the fuel tank, and two hatches one on either side. Both of those are also sized for tempress hatches, but will just be plywood for now. 

You can see in the pics that in front of the console is framed in to house my cooler/bait tank. That was a last minute change that I'm really glad I made. Originally I was just going to put a hatch there for storage. 

I've got a lot of work left but I can finally see the finish line!!


----------



## bigwave

Looking good mo....I like how she is coming together.


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Looks great Mo - I love the lay out.


----------



## Pan Fisherman

Awesome Build!


----------



## Brandon

Looks great!


----------



## moberg12

I spent the weekend working on the boat and I'm almost done :shock: It has been a long time coming but I'm definitely taking the boat to the lake this weekend. 





view from the bow





front deck, hatches still left to install





looks comfy





like a glove





the helm


----------



## moberg12

FF, 12v power and switch panel all hooked up





I really like the way this turned out





Stern deck





stern light

Things still left to do:
-final paint on the gunwale, inside and outside of boat
-install cleats
-secure gunwale braces
-install rod holders
-install cup holders
-apply the numbers
-install hatches (hinges haven't shown up yet)
-hook up controls and steering 
-little bit of cauking
-get those darn stickers off my seats :evil: 

Probably only a couple hours left, I still can't believe it!!


----------



## Bilgediver

Looks great, awesome build!


----------



## moberg12

Bilgediver said:


> Looks great, awesome build!



Thanks man!


----------



## jasper60103

Wow! What a transformation from where you started.
Congrats and hope you enjoy it. =D>


----------



## bigwave

The decks look awesome Moberg. I like what you did with the cooler. Great job.....can't wait to see a pic of her in the water.......how much did that paint run you for the decks?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mo - the boat looks great =D> let us know how she does on the water :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226

bigwave said:


> The decks look awesome Moberg. I like what you did with the cooler. Great job.....can't wait to see a pic of her in the water.......how much did that paint run you for the decks?



Big and Fla lets bring your boats back to the top with some updates :beer:


----------



## bigwave

I will be working on mine again this weekend, if the place dries up.....I need to paint and we have had over 10 inches of rain in the last two weeks. I have lots of the deck cut but I need some dry weather to seal the wood with fiberglass. I know mine has been dragging, but I can only work on the little boats as the funds are available. Mo's turned out awesome....I really like the deck too.


----------



## moberg12

Thanks for all the comments guys, I'm thrilled with how it's turning out. 

Big, a gallon of the epoxy at lowe's was about $40. I put down 4 coats on everything and I still have a good bit left. After I spread the flakes I put down several coats of clear with anti-slip added. I believe a gallon of the clear also runs about $40. All said in done the total cost of everything was around $100.

I'll try to get some more pics tonight with all the lights lit up.


----------



## Brine

Looks Great =D> 

Congrats


----------



## moberg12

night pics!


----------



## moberg12

I'm done :mrgreen: 

Spent all day finishing up all those little things that seem to just take forever!! I have a couple small tasks to finish up tomorrow but the boat is water ready and will be getting wet tomorrow!! I don't have any updated pics just yet as it was dark by the time I quit working tonight. I'll get some pics up tomorrow and hopefully some video of the boat in the water. 

Big thanks to everyone here on tinboats ya'll are awesome!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Can't wait to see it in the water =D>


----------



## bigwave

Hey Mo, I got to looking at your decks and decided to go with the same type of sealer. I opted for the gliden Polyurethane floor paint. I talked to the guy at the depot and he said that it is basically the same as Spar urethane. I went with the darkest light grey I could and so far the first coat seems awesome. I am thinking that the gallon will go at least 3 coats on everything. I will put the chips on the last coat of all visible decks. Thanks for the imput.....this stuff is easier than mixing epoxy and you can have any color you want within reason. Now for the outside of the boat......still trying to decide what to do?


----------



## moberg12

You might want to consider putting some clear with non-slip over everything after you sprinkle on the flakes. The flakes don't stick that well to the epoxy but a couple coats of clear will seal them down permanently. The quickrete non-slip additive is completely invisible once applied. 

I did get the boat in the water both Sunday and Monday this past weekend. Sunday I cranked the motor for the first time in a couple months in the driveway before I left the house without any issues. Then got to the lake and it would not start once I was at the dock at the ramp. After about 15 mins it finally started and I headed out with a huge smile on my face. Got past the no wake buoy and hit the throttle only to have the bow stick straight up with the boat never planing out. My top speed was about 10mph and only about 1200rpms :evil:. I have experienced this before with my Dad's boat and it has always been a carb problem, so I loaded the boat back onto the trailer and took it home in a down pour :evil: . Laying in bed that night I could not sleep thinking about the boat so finally I gave in at about 3am and went out to start pulling the carbs off, but the shop was a mess and I couldn't find anything so I first had to clean my shop. Got the carbs pulled off and went to bed around 6am. Woke up and headed to the store for a couple cans of carb cleaner. I finished cleaning then reinstalling the carbs in the early afternoon but had to wait till about 4pm to head to the lake due to rain. Got back to the lake put the boat in the water and the motor started right up and was idling like a champ. Headed out once again with a huge smile on my face only to get past that damn buoy and have the same thing happen only this time I achieved about 11.5mph :evil: I decided to tool around the lake anyway for a couple hours with the girlfriend, our average cruising speed being about 5.5mph. I wasn't thrilled but we did a little fishing and I just enjoyed being on the lake until I opened one of the back hatches to find a significant amount of water in the bilge, turned on the bilge pump and headed to the ramp. 

I wanted to raise the motor up to the highest point on the jack plate before my first trip but just couldn't arrange the man power. My guess right now is the motor being too low is the issue with the poor performance. I think the water in the boat was a combination of the downpour the day before (I didn't pull the plug overnight) along with a plug that wasn't tight enough. After I pumped out the majority of the water I tightened the plug and it didn't seem to take on anymore water.

So there is still some work to do but I plan on raising the motor this week so I can give it another shot this coming weekend. Aside from the poor performance and the water I was pleased with the boat and the layout. The front deck/break dancing floor is awesome. My trolling motor should be here this week so I'm looking forward to getting that installed along with the second battery to add some much needed weight to the bow.










lists a bit to starboard with just me in the boat, but I'm not a small guy so I guess I'll have to live with it!!










Just before my break dancing





Weather wasn't great all weekend!!


----------



## bcg

I had a similar problem with the old Johnson that came with my boat, it ended being a bad power pack and coils. If you've done the carb without improvement and you know the fuel is good, ignition system would be my next stop. The motor being too low shouldn't cause what you're seeing.

Boat looks great!


----------



## moberg12

bcg said:


> I had a similar problem with the old Johnson that came with my boat, it ended being a bad power pack and coils. If you've done the carb without improvement and you know the fuel is good, ignition system would be my next stop. The motor being too low shouldn't cause what you're seeing.
> 
> Boat looks great!



Thanks for the info!! I had actually thought of that and figured I might raise the motor and give it another go before buying more parts. I think your post just changed my mind though, I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## bigwave

Hmmm.....The engine thing has me curious......sounds like it could be a grimlin. The boat looks great, I am sure there is a simple fix for the engine. On one of my tillers had the same symptoms.....after many hours of trouble shooting the problem ended up being a set screw for the throttle linkage. It was so obvious that it took me 3 days to see it. I felt really silly once I tightened the screw. :shock:


----------



## moberg12

In the driveway the motor runs and revs fine!!

I hate Gremlins :twisted: 





Maybe I need this guy!!


----------



## jasper60103

It looks great on the water.
First voyages are rarely trouble free.
I'm sure you'll get the motor issue resolved.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Mo, I just went back and looked at your video of the motor running. I have a question. In the video it appears that the motor on the jack plate is the same height as if it was on the transom itself.....that being said how far below the waterline is the cav plate? I thought about the engine too, if it is new enough it might have a rev limiter on it to keep from overheating.....could be bad thermostat, I will ask my mechanic buddy and see if he might be able to help. I know that on the new verados they will shut down to 1400rpm when the computer detects a failure. My friends brand new 300 had a fuel filter clog and the engine would only run up to 1400rpm. Just trying to help ya, I say if the motor is too low then just take the transom out and make a new 20" board and call it done....its a pita but you have already done it once and the straight piece on the top is easier than cutting that radius.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mo - glad you got the boat out, hope you get your motor issue worked out.


----------



## moberg12

bigwave said:


> Hey Mo, I just went back and looked at your video of the motor running. I have a question. In the video it appears that the motor on the jack plate is the same height as if it was on the transom itself.....that being said how far below the waterline is the cav plate? I thought about the engine too, if it is new enough it might have a rev limiter on it to keep from overheating.....could be bad thermostat, I will ask my mechanic buddy and see if he might be able to help. I know that on the new verados they will shut down to 1400rpm when the computer detects a failure. My friends brand new 300 had a fuel filter clog and the engine would only run up to 1400rpm. Just trying to help ya, I say if the motor is too low then just take the transom out and make a new 20" board and call it done....its a pita but you have already done it once and the straight piece on the top is easier than cutting that radius.












Hopefully those pics will give you an idea of where the motor is now. You are correct that with the motor on the jack plate it is almost at the same height as the transom should be, but I can go higher. The cav plate is probably 2 inches below the bottom of the boat. The jack plate is set at 3" right now and can be raised up to 5"



fool4fish1226 said:


> Mo - glad you got the boat out, hope you get your motor issue worked out.



ThanKs man, I'm sure I'll get it all sorted out.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Yall have any luck as far as the fishing? Sure was a crappy weekend

Holler at me if you ever need an extra set of hands or a chain winch for lifting.


----------



## bigwave

With the pics from above that looks to be just about perfect.....should plane off with no problem....


----------



## bcg

moberg12 said:


> In the driveway the motor runs and revs fine!!



This sounds exactly like what I was seeing with mine. I'd put it in the bucket and it ran fine, even put it in gear with the tires chocked and throttled it up, shooting water all over the place. As soon as I'd get the boat in the water, I'd have the same problems again. Mine only became really evident when the motor was under a real load. Like I said, a new power pack and 2 new coils and it ran like a top. Not saying that your problem is definitely the same but the symptoms are pretty much identical.


----------



## bcg

moberg12 said:


> Hopefully those pics will give you an idea of where the motor is now. You are correct that with the motor on the jack plate it is almost at the same height as the transom should be, but I can go higher. The cav plate is probably 2 inches below the bottom of the boat. The jack plate is set at 3" right now and can be raised up to 5"



It should plane the way you have this right now (I could plane my V16 with the cav plate 2" too low and topped out around 22 knots), but you do need to raise it 2" for best performance.

The motor height isn't your problem though, it's definitely a motor issue.


----------



## HOUSE

Mod looks great start to finish! I love the break dancing area in the first page. That was a first.


----------



## moberg12

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Yall have any luck as far as the fishing? Sure was a crappy weekend
> 
> Holler at me if you ever need an extra set of hands or a chain winch for lifting.



Thanks Mike, I'll keep that in mind. We didn't catch any fish but we didn't try real hard. The weather sucked but we managed a few hrs without getting rained on. I told the girlfriend we were going rain or shine, I got a really funny look in return :shock: 



bigwave said:


> With the pics from above that looks to be just about perfect.....should plane off with no problem....



That is what I thought, it's not perfect but shouldn't have effected performance this bad. I think bcg might be right on the money!! 



bcg said:


> It should plane the way you have this right now (I could plane my V16 with the cav plate 2" too low and topped out around 22 knots), but you do need to raise it 2" for best performance.
> 
> The motor height isn't your problem though, it's definitely a motor issue.



I ordered the parts last night, hopefully it will solve the problem. The motor sat outside uncovered for several years before I bought it so anything is possible. Thanks for your input!



HOUSE said:


> Mod looks great start to finish! I love the break dancing area in the first page. That was a first.



Thanks for the compliment!! The break dancing area is great, you should think about adding one to your boat :mrgreen:


----------



## moberg12

Well the power pack and coils arrived earlier in the week. I got them installed this evening so I am going to make another attempt at taking the boat to the lake tomorrow afternoon. I will also be raising the motor up tomorrow morning before it gets splashed again. 

If this doesn't fix the problem, then I am stumped, and might have to break down and take it to the guy :evil: Those that have followed this thread know I hate taking things to the guy, but I'm out of ideas. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## bigwave

Well hopefully she purrrrrs like a kitten.....good luck Mo.


----------



## moberg12

Well the test ended up being a success!! First time I hit the throttle I achieved only 16mph with my Dad and I in the boat and it didn't plane. The bump from the 11mph I achieved last time was probably due to raising the motor up and the new ignition parts(I've convinced myself it was all ignition parts cause they were pricey). Put pops in the front of the boat and we sort of planed off. Pops then gestured for me to stop, he says "doesn't sound like you are getting full throttle have you actually checked that, you did have the cables off". We pull the cover and take a look, turns out I was only getting about half throttle #-o. The end of the cable is a plastic piece one side being rounded the other being square. I had the square side facing down and we realized it was hitting something not allowing full throttle. Pulled the pin turned it around the other way and voila #-o. The worst part about this is after further inspection the end of the cable actually has an arrow to tell you the correct orientation #-o . 

I was getting a lot more but I think the cables are a little stretched because when you look at the throttle assembly it looks like I'm a little below 3/4 throttle with the controls all the way down, but now the boat would plane pretty quickly and we could achieve 25-26mph. Perfect for a nice boat ride!! We cruised around the lake for about an hour just getting to know the boat. The boat handles really well, the steering is good, and it deals with light chop pretty good. Learned that throttling down and being a little careful around larger wakes is necessary. We got bounced around a bit the first time we experienced this and I didn't slow, Pops reminded me I wasn't in his bigger glass boat!! That is why we do these test though!!






cruising speed with pops and I in the boat. 





"Aboat Dam Time" I have officially named the boat!!





Left Pops at the dock to see what speed I could achieve by myself





Actually got to 28 but I already turned the camera off. 





My old nemesis!! 

If you look behind me in the second pic you can see the rooster tail caused by the FF transducer. It was trying it's best to give me a shower, and was the cause for some water getting in the boat. I'll adjust that before the next trip. 

So just a couple things left but can finally use it. I'm still a little stern heavy, thinking the TM and second battery up front might solve this, got them both sitting in the shed just have to install them. Now to go order new control cables :shock: 

Greg


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Congrats I know it’s been along time coming. Now go and enjoy your creation. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bigwave

Looks great Mo, the smile on your face says it all. =D>


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

Wow, I have been browsing this site now for about a year now and I admire the work that I see here on Tinboats but this project has to be one of the most professional looking and incredible modifications I have ever seen. Wow, very inspiring!


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> =D> Congrats I know it’s been along time coming. Now go and enjoy your creation. :beer: :beer: :beer:


Thanks, I do plan on using the boat a bunch this fall!!



bigwave said:


> Looks great Mo, the smile on your face says it all. =D>


I was a happy camper for sure!!



IDAHOAUGER said:


> Wow, I have been browsing this site now for about a year now and I admire the work that I see here on Tinboats but this project has to be one of the most professional looking and incredible modifications I have ever seen. Wow, very inspiring!


Thanks man, I really appreciate the compliment!!


I'm hoping to get the last couple bugs worked out tomorrow night and Saturday so that I can take it back out Sunday for the first real fishing trip!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I'm going to try and be out there Sunday, hope yall slay um


----------



## bcg

Looks great, I'm glad you got your motor problem worked out. I know I was VERY happy when mine finally popped up on plane.


----------



## moberg12

Got the boat out Sunday Afternoon, didn't catch any fish but I really didn't try very hard. Pops decided to join me with his boat and he had multiple problems. It wouldn't idle and the tilt and trim stopped working so I spent most of my time trying to get his boat fixed. 

I installed my trolling motor earlier in the morning so the rest of the afternoon I spent playing with that. I think I might be able to pull a skier with the TM on the fastest setting :mrgreen: I also mounted my pedestal seat on the front deck, and it will be awesome for a long day of fishing. I can lower it down and sit comfortably or raise it all the way up and just lean against it. I still need to install another seat mount on the rear deck so I can move the seat out of my line of sight while underway. I have another regular seat that matches the two main seats so I picked up an 11" pedestal mount at kmart. This will allow me to switch back and forth depending on the type of fishing I'll be doing. Now I just have to get past the playing with the boat phase so I can actually do some fishing. I'm looking forward to joining the ranks in the fishing reports section 8) 






Couple new goodies installed!! I have to find a marine cooler to replace that green one, it just looks out of place in there!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Trolling motor looks great - I been hunting on the weekends (gator) I haven't had the boat out in a while but I to look forward to posting some fishing reports myself. Good luck with catching them up :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

85.2 ft deep, dang man deepest lakes get in florida is like 10 ft haha.


----------



## Buddychrist

Gators5220 said:


> 85.2 ft deep, dang man deepest lakes get in florida is like 10 ft haha.



Big Lake Santa Fe has some 30 and 40 footers in the center


----------



## Swampthing(True)

Very Nice boat man I can only hope that one day I have the time money and tools to get something together like that. Maybe one of these days huh.


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I know I'm not far from there, but even still that's strange for Florida.


----------



## Buddychrist

Gators5220 said:


> Ya I know I'm not far from there, but even still that's strange for Florida.



Lol we live in the same city man!


----------



## Gators5220

Buddy Christ got any good fishing spots? I got a couple of friends that go offshore a lot, but not so much for inshore or bass fishin...I'm too used to skinny water down south, in the vero, ft pierce, or stuart area.


----------



## Buddychrist

Gators5220 said:


> Buddy Christ got any good fishing spots? I got a couple of friends that go offshore a lot, but not so much for inshore or bass fishin...I'm too used to skinny water down south, in the vero, ft pierce, or stuart area.



Man I have places on Alto, Hampton, Little Lake Sante Fe, Sampson, lochloosa, and basically anywhere around here! I am huge into fishing and when I am healed up and able I am more than happy to take you out to any lake of your choice and show you the hotspots!

They are never 100% but they give a much better chance than just trolling around lookin for holes or fishing randomly around the rim looking for brim and shallow feeding bass.


----------



## Gators5220

True I grew up in South Florida, bass fished for fun, but take salt water much more serious, but would love to learn Santa Fe.


----------



## JohnFeeser

Nice job! Looks like fun!


----------



## Tusker

That turned out awesome. Lots of great work on that boat. =D>


----------



## moberg12

Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun.


----------

